# kein WebFTP



## redi78 (11. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe eben das Update auf ISPC 3.0.3 gemacht und hat auch geklappt. Irgendwie finde ich allerdings das WebFTP nicht. Bei den Servereinstellungen --> Web kann ich lediglich einen Pfad zum WebFTP eingeben.

Wo finde ich WebFTP?

lg redi78


----------



## Burge (11. Okt. 2010)

Gibt es auch nicht. Es in der Roadmap glaub ich für die übernächste Version ist geplant.


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2010)

Für WebFTP genauso wie für Webmail ibt es jede Menge gute externe Applikationen die Du alle zusammen mit iSPConfig verwenden kannst. Den WebFTP Link in ISPConfig kannst Du deswegen flexibel über System > Interface Config konfiguruieren um auf die bei Dir installierte WebFTP Installation zu verweisen.

Es macht keinen Sinn das Rad neu zu erfinden und das Xte WebFTP Programm neu zu schreiben.


----------



## pilgrims (13. Okt. 2012)

Ich nutze mal einen alten Thread:

Gibt es eine Empfehlung, welches WebFTP mit ISPConfig am besten zusammenarbeitet?

Sehr gerne würde ich ein kleines/schlankes WebFTP nehmen.


----------



## Falcon37 (13. Okt. 2012)

*eXtplorer*

Integration: Getting ajaxplorer to work with multiserver ISPC (no real integration) - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Alternativ kenne ich noch: *net2ftp*

Integration: Net2ftp integration. - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

